# Stork meeting last nite was fab!



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi 

Just wanted to say how I attended the Stork/INUK supportg group mtg last night & it was so beneficial.  The guest speaker had been thru ivf & came out the other side with 2 kids so it was lovely to hear her experience & feel hope!

Talking to the others who attended was so helpful & I'd definitely go again!  Hope to catch up with some of you ladies there next mth!  Hello to any of you who are now using this site who attended last night!

S

xx


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Shoppingqueen,

Thanks for letting us know a positive story out of all the IF lark!

Have a nice weekend,

Dahlia x


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Dahlia

U 2!!!

S

xx


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi shopping queen - we met at the stork meeting and you told me about the site which I have now joined - Thanks! As you can see from my post my cycle did not go exactly as planned!


----------

